# Who should teach the TCCCS 103?



## Radop (24 Feb 2005)

I was trying to get some of my people qualified TCCCS 103 and was told by the Regt that we cannot teach it.  Only the school could teach it but they were not teaching it because of the number of 3 and 5s courses in house.  As it is a prerequisit for someone to get their 5s, I asked how do we qualify them.  The answer was we wait!

In Pet, we ran courses to get people qualified.  Why should the units not teach the 103 course?  Is it quality control?  Obviously that is missing from the school as we were getting some pretty poor operators out of the school.  What is everyone's thoughts?

Reservists, what is the quality of your training for TCCCS?  Do you get enough training throughout the year?  Is it meaningful?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Feb 2005)

Well, this reservist had exactly one lesson on the TCCCS a couple years ago - by two reservist Jimmies who wanted to show off how well they knew all the shortcuts.  No handouts, the lesson was an hour in the back of an LS CP parked on the Armoury floor, and these two guys (who I don't think had any leadership training) blew through everything in record time to show how clever they were.   Was a bit disconcerting because I was semi-tasked as a company signaller at the time.   I think then we had exactly one troop in the unit who had the TCCCS course, so the poor guy was hauled around from pillar to post on exercise.

We had a full time sigs sergeant attached to the battalion for a while after that - don't recall the state of training, but he knew his stuff.  But then once again, he was sent back to his unit - seems like the Comms Sqns and Svc Bns are feeling a bit of pressure in recent years to keep all their personnel under command?  None of which makes sense to me, since a war strength infantry battalion would have its own drivers, techs, medics, cooks, MPs, etc. 

Someone is keen on having tradesmen leave the combat arms units and into the fold of those service battalions with the long (30 years) history of service.  Our regiment celebrates 95 years come April 1...

Anyway, I am seriously off topic.  I can't comment on the state of the training now, but based on my extremely limited exposure to being taught by the Jimmies themselves, I'd hope that a better system can be found, at least for the reserves?

Hopefully someone can correct me if I've strayed too far out of my lane.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Feb 2005)

Incidentally - I hope this doesn't contravene Opsec, but the notices are on the walls at the Armouries - the whole Army (in CANADA)  is concentrating on individual training this summer.  They are crying out for militia personnel to come out for 2 weeks - any 2 weeks - up at the area training centre during the summer months.  Back to fundamentals - perhaps this is part of the rationale for waiting to instruct on TCCCS?  Just a guess.

If this is out of line, someone can hit the REPORT TO MODERATOR button and I'll remove the post.

I mention this since you are decidedly out of the country?


----------



## Radop (24 Feb 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I mention this since you are decidedly out of the country?



I hope you think I am still in Afghanistan (back over a year now) and not out to lunch, lol.  

I taught some of the reservists back in 2001 during the final summer exercise.  I only gave one a mark in the 80s for field set up and failled 3 out of 7.  I think this reflects on the quality of instruction during summer training.  I may be posted to an RSS position when I get my Sgts so I guess if they cannot do their job in a couple of years, I will be to blame.  Will see what happens.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (25 Feb 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> I was trying to get some of my people qualified TCCCS 103 and was told by the Regt that we cannot teach it. Only the school could teach it but they were not teaching it because of the number of 3 and 5s courses in house. As it is a prerequisit for someone to get their 5s, I asked how do we qualify them. The answer was we wait!




Have you talked to Atp about it? they were running a 103 a few months ago, you might have noticed the vans on the bay floor with all the confused Tel Ops standing around haha.   I know the 3's courses that ran since May '02 were running TCCCS and we recieved the equivalent of a 108.  We were the 3rd course to go through with TCCCS and after 6 months with it we ironed out a lot of bugs for them.  Maybe you could look at booking the TCCCS bay @ CFSCE? For some OJT if nothing else.







Cheerz


----------



## JSilver (25 Feb 2005)

As reservist with a lot of time in, (12....very close to 13 years) I haven't used the TCCCS radio equipment, and there is no courses for it coming up as far as I could tell. I've been shuffled off to the strategic side where I am one of the SME's on the QRT within the Sqn. Not sure how things are as far a training in the other reserve units.


----------



## Inf Sig (25 Feb 2005)

Because of "lack of funding, politics, taskings, blah blah blah", it is easier for the units, and the sigs to run their own 103/TCCCS training. If you are lucky to be loaded on a crse in CFSCE, you are definitely are carrying a horseshoe. I have been asking for a 103 crse for the last 2-3 yrs, and no go. "Due to lack on personnel within the unit, we cannot, at this time, approve your request for ..." you know the drill. I find that in training within the unit, you tend to learn more, do ALOT more troubleshooting, etc, etc. Nothing like "hands on" experience!  By the way - if you find out about Kingston running any 103 crses, let me know!


----------



## Radop (25 Feb 2005)

Do you guys in 2VP have the CBT package?  If not, I have the disks and can make copies and send out to you.  No everyone, it is not an opsec violation to do that but I will only give it to mil pers with a need.


----------



## Weekendsig (13 Nov 2007)

The CBT hasnt been updated since OPCAT 1. TCCCS courses are only as good as the instructors who teach it. I have seen in F Sqn CFSCE courses who turned out very well and others where the instructurs them selves should be recoursed.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (19 Dec 2007)

Weekendsig said:
			
		

> The CBT hasnt been updated since OPCAT 1. TCCCS courses are only as good as the instructors who teach it. I have seen in F Sqn CFSCE courses who turned out very well and others where the instructurs them selves should be recoursed.



Weekendsig - this whole thread hasn't been updated since Feb '05.     Look at me, replying to a month old reply.   :-[

It's actually "OPCAP" vice OPCAT.  Operational Capability.  Which is funny because some later OPCAPs (5 I believe) are already in the process of being phased out.

Bring on the change!

Bin


----------



## Weekendsig (19 Dec 2007)

Well across Canada different reserve communication units have different communication equipment. Some are specifically NCCIS others are solid TAC Rad others are a mix of the two. My unit is lucky to have a mix of the two. Saying that, COMM RES is not being issued codes anymore for any of the IRIS radios we have. I’m sure there are many reasons why. Only the school is getting the codes for the trades training in the summer. When we were able to receive the codes our radio training was going very well. Secure Voice and freq hop and rrb with those capabilities were always a challenge at the beginning of every training year but by the second exercise it was down to a drill.  We practiced net OTARS with infantry units in the field and never had a problem. (Saying that, sigs had to pull in all the rads on exercise and program them). However, without codes our radio training is suffering. Without practice we will lose these skill sets. 
LDN Training is difficult without other signal units. Equipment like PDTs, FC, etc are not available to our unit and I haven’t seen any of the new equipment except during briefing on my 6A's. Anything higher than a ring LDN (WAN/C2IS) is not common trade’s knowledge in my opinion. Don’t quote me on that. The sigs out west have the TCCCS COE so them may have equipment there we do not have out east.


----------

